# Turkish hospitality



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*










​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*











​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*






Turunç 





​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*

Turunç 









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*

Turunç 











​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set of pictures, Paul. You show us the non-touristic parts of Marmaris.
Beautiful people over there! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*

Thanks Benonie









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Marmaris*







​


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, Paul, you took some really good photos. I wish I could go to Turkey, it's such a beautiful country! Thanks for posting these


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I like this place for its relaxed atmosphere and laid back environs despite its size.


----------

